# Myrtle Beach - Spring Break



## QuinnHyatt (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey guys!

I'll be in Myrtle Beach during Spring break.

I'll be arriving on Saturday night (April 12th), and leaving the following Friday day (April 18th).

I was wondering if there are any cubing groups in the area or if there are any competitions? A competition during spring break would be REALLY cool, I would love to show off this 'new' (I've been cubing since November 2013) hobby to my family and some extended family.

anyway, if anyone knows of any sort of gathering, I'd REALLY appreciate it if you either sent me a message, or replied to this post.

Thanks!



--Quinn Hyatt


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 22, 2014)

Well, not being there for a full saturday pretty much rules out competitions (USA 99.9% is saturday or saturday plus extra surrounding days). As far as meetups, not sure.

EDIT: for comps: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php

South Carolina or nearby places have nearly no comps ever


----------



## QuinnHyatt (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks. I was hoping that because it was spring break and Myrtle Beach has a lot of tourists, maybe there was a competition or something. I was also hoping that not every competition was listed on the WCA website, because that's a depressing list at the moment, lol.


----------



## Thatguyujustmet (Feb 25, 2014)

There is a meetup being hosted by me and my friend... but its not in Myrtle Beach and we have a different spring break... (March 15th up in Greenville) And congrats on being new into cubing! (I am to... Since Late Semtember)


----------

